# Unidentified Creature on gamecam



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what this is?
The little buck doesnt seem to mind it too much, so it's not a Chupacabra.:slimer:
Only critters that we know of on our place are .. Whitetail, hogs, bobcats, *****, cows & a med-sized cat seen once.
My dad seems to think it's a badger, but in 14 years we've never seen one.
We hunt in Goliad County.


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

Bobcat. If you look close, his head is down facing to the right. His right rear leg is forward. the white crown your seeing is his belly fur. tail is above that. After looking closer it may even be a small ****


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

Its defenitly a bobcat after further review.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Blown up a little bit.
I'm no picture goo-roo, so it's the best I can do.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I was kind of thinking along the lines of a gray fox, but it is hard to tell.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

grey fox


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We have never seen a fox on our place either


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

that's a badger- i hit one outside of Fredericksburg and it looked almost identicle to your pic. That is most definitely NOT a bobcat.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> that's a badger- i hit one outside of Fredericksburg and it looked almost identicle to your pic. That is most definitely NOT a bobcat.


Right, I think i see a long thick tail to the left.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

1st and 2nd picture I am calling it a ****

Charlie


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Auer Power said:


> We have never seen a fox on our place either


That doesn't mean they aren't there or moving in. You'd be surprised where they show up.

As for it being a badger, if that is a tail after all, then it is no more a badger than it is a bobcat.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Can someone enhance the picture?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> 1st and 2nd picture I am calling it a ****
> 
> Charlie


Agreed


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I can't tell much...but it looks like a long bushy tail and sharp pointed ears...maybe fox.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm leaning towards **** also,but the pic is a lttle fuzzy


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

UGO Uniditifed Ground Object, hell I don,t know picture not good enough


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Bobcat in stride or Grey fox..... I think it is too tall to be a badger.... I have stared at it so long I am now seeing it could be a hog... ha


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Ardvark......no wait....Fox!!! Yeah...a fox


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I say big ole ****.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

long ears really make it tough

grey fox or coyote

might actually be 2 animals


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

****...

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

porcupine maybe


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Obviously ... you're all wrong ... it's half sharkalligator-half man ... Jeez ...


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

A hogcondillokat... very rare and hard to cook...but wrape it in bacon,, and it taste like chicken


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm stumped.
Looks too big to be a ****, the tail (or what looks like the tail to me), is too long for a bobcat. What i consider the head, looks like a hog. The big ear, or what appears to be the ear throws me off too.
I've never seen a badger in real life, just on TV.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

crashboatbasin said:


> porcupine maybe


If it is, it's the first we've seen of one in 14 years.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> long ears really make it tough
> 
> grey fox or coyote
> 
> might actually be 2 animals


Fox or coyote, I'd think the deer wouldn't be there.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

It looks like a shorty bushy tail to the right with part of the bottom of that tail being white. Looks like it's right arm is on the far left, and the head facing the camara but looking down. Looks like it's in stride. Cat.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Upon further review looks like a badger


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

"to kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote"

It's some sort of varmint. Most likely a really big ****, but could be a a badger.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Chupacoonacabadgera


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> 1st and 2nd picture I am calling it a ****
> 
> Charlie


Agree, and a XLRG one, in the late 60s that would be a 30$+ **** and at least 5$ for the carcus...WW


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

*I'm thinking Big *****



Boatless Potlicker said:


> Upon further review looks like a badger


If it is a badger.....


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont even know how you can tell from either picture? you guys must have dam good eyes...lol but my guess would be a ****. like they other guy said. if it was a cat or any other preditor.that deer wouldnt be there......just my 2 cents...SS


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

It's a long-tailed cat. Probably a mountain lion.


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Badger. ....Badger?...We don't need no stinking badgers.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yote?


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

UH??????, FOX, ****, DON'T KNOW, LOOKS WEIRD.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm almost certain that is Rosie O'donell's offspring or a baby Man-bear-pig. :slimer:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

jc said:


> yote?


I still can't tell. i think if it was a yote, the deer would be gone.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like a coyote to me too.


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe its Obama-care raising its ugly head.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Gabe711 said:


> Maybe its Obama-care raising its ugly head.


I sure hope not


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

It is hard to tell, but the back legs and high back hips make me think it is a ****.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> yote?


Definately looks more like an Anteater than anything mentioned so far.

Biggie


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Any possibility of a jaguarundi or a lynx?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Auer Power said:


> Any possibility of a jaguarundi or a lynx?


Lynx don't live in Texas, unless you are talking about the genus Lynx and that means you are just using another name for a bobcat (Lynx rufus).

Could be a jaguarundi in theory, but why would you think that over a coyote or fox after you said you figured the deer would have bolted with either of those?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Lynx don't live in Texas, unless you are talking about the genus Lynx and that means you are just using another name for a bobcat (Lynx rufus).
> 
> Could be a jaguarundi in theory, but why would you think that over a coyote or fox after you said you figured the deer would have bolted with either of those?


Heck if I know. I am clueless just trying to throw some more options out. I really wish someone could clear up the picture so we could tell for sure.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

It's either a coatimundi, a coyote, a ****, or snuffleupagus.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> It's either a coatimundi, a coyote, a ****, or snuffleupagus.


HaHa! Snuff.
Looks like a coatimundi to me, or basically a badger.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

yea the object in the back right is def his tail. I was thinking a javelina or hog at first glance. you feed protein year around bc that could take a varment and help him grow a bit mroe!


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a dikfer


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam going with the big arse **** on this one.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

I almost absolutely positive that its a Koala bear.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I vote big **** sitting there eating your corn.........


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

It's another deer, squatting to pee. Tail on the right, and the long the thing ya'll keep calling a tail on the left is the top of the deer's neck. Looks like it's got his head down still eating while peeing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LBS said:


> It's another deer, squatting to pee. Tail on the right, and the long the thing ya'll keep calling a tail on the left is the top of the deer's neck. Looks like it's got his head down still eating while peeing.


Ha! Now that I looked at it again, I think you are dead on!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Just looked again. Is that an ear on the botton right with the lighter color? It sure looks like it and if so, now change my opinion to 'not a clue'. It could possibly be like a cactus on the edge of the brush near sun up or sun down. Your mind sure can play tricks if you stare long enough.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I thiink its a BIIGFOOT...lets call monster quest.....lol


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Starts to look a lot like a little brown hog when I take the color out and then enhance the shade we know is the animal to remove the confusion where it is blending in with the grass.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Bigwater said:


> Definately looks more like an Anteater than anything mentioned so far.
> 
> Biggie


That's what I'm seeing too. Google image anteater - there are dozens of examples that look just like this picture.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

LBS said:


> It's another deer, squatting to pee. Tail on the right, and the long the thing ya'll keep calling a tail on the left is the top of the deer's neck. Looks like it's got his head down still eating while peeing.


x2... Except not peeing... crapping. It's a doe stuffing her face with corn while at the same time taking a shart. That's why the buck is looking at her like that. Gross. Case closed. :cheers:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Could be a deer crapping on a hog that's raping a badger eating a squirrel


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Dang, you guys have good eyes!LOL


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

LBS said:


> It's another deer, squatting to pee. Tail on the right, and the long the thing ya'll keep calling a tail on the left is the top of the deer's neck. Looks like it's got his head down still eating while peeing.


This is what I see also.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Agree, another Deer.
Man some of you guys are taking some gooood meds or something!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> that's a badger- i hit one outside of Fredericksburg and it looked almost identicle to your pic. That is most definitely NOT a bobcat.


Was that before or after you hit it ?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Barbarian said:


> It is hard to tell, but the back legs and high back hips make me think it is a ****.


Brotha, What you trying to say?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I see the deer squatting, but what's that stalking the edge of the brush behind the feeder?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

It's a Ringtail cat. They're makeing a great comeback, specially in my neck of the woods I hunt in Medina/Kerrville...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here it is up close!!!!!! CHUPACABRA........


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

red eyed devil monkey


----------



## glgardnerjr (Apr 15, 2009)

Coatimundi - some people call them Ringtail Cats


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Its another one of them Black, Ohhhh Never Mind!!! LOL!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

glgardnerjr said:


> Coatimundi - some people call them Ringtail Cats


Coatis and ringtail cats are two separate animals. Though both are in the same family along with raccoons, they don't share much in common by the way they look other than their ringed tails (which coatis don't always have).


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

My best guess is a big ****, no way it is a fox.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Something with hogs ears.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Other one was a bit small.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Other one was a bit small.


I believe that is a scrunt


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Armadillo?*

Looks like an armadillo to me - kind of goes with the anteater look. The blown-uo picture sure looks like a dillos snout & ear, the tail looks kind of like an armadillos also.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

X3 on the white-nosed coati (_Nasua narica_)


----------

